# keyless entry remote



## d_ander88 (Sep 5, 2002)

i bought a keyless entry remote off of ebay and i cant seem to program it.. can you buy OEM remote that doesnt work? and were can i get a cheap one that does work


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If your car has an OEM Keyless entry and you need a remote to work with it, I just found a place the other day that sells OEM remotes fairly cheap and it includes programming instructions as well. Here's the link:

www.keylessride.com


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

*How to program the remote*

This is how I programmed my remote. I would recommend that you do the same:

1. Get in the car and close and lock all doors.

2. Put the key in the ignition and remove it completely 6 times in 10 seconds. If done correctly, your flashers will blink once and you will enter programming mode. Turn the key to accessories mode and press any button on your remote within 5 seconds. The flashers should illuminate again briefly.

3. Turn the ignition off and remove the key.

4. Unlock and open the door. Exit the car and shut the door.

5. Try your remote out. It worked flawlessly for me!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

I'll verify that works for a 03 Frontier.


----------



## VTEC_THIS (Oct 5, 2002)

It works for any Nissan! I work for Midway Nissan in Phoenix!! I program cars all day!!!!!


----------



## FmrLCpl (Dec 29, 2004)

nbkoontz said:


> This is how I programmed my remote. I would recommend that you do the same:
> 
> 1. Get in the car and close and lock all doors.
> 
> ...



I just bought a keyless control from eBay, after I followed you instruction (step 2)
. Insert and remove key 6 times in 10 sec, I saw the flash
. Turn key to ACC
. Pressed the "lock" button -- but I did not see anything flash.
My question is,
How do I know if the battery (of the remote) still good?
or the remote I just bought simply DOA?

Thanks


----------



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

VTEC_THIS said:


> It works for any Nissan! I work for Midway Nissan in Phoenix!! I program cars all day!!!!!


Hi Vtech, listen I followed the instructions to the t on how to program the keyless remote for my 97 sentra but I can't get it to work. This is what am doing:
1. Get in the car, close it and lock it. (I have locked it both with the remote and manually)
2. I put the key in the ignition and proceed to remove it completely 6 times in 10 seconds. My flashers do not blink. 
I have even continue with the complete process even though the flashers don't blink just to see but nothing.

What can I be doing wrong? please help, maybe you have come across this problem at the nissan dealer you work at. Thanks, Felix :cheers:


----------



## hughesq (Feb 13, 2005)

*Same thing with my 96 Pathfinder*

Yeah, I'm having the same problem with my Pathfinder. I'm using the exact same steps, but my hazards aren't flashing after I've inserted the key however many times. Is there something that I'm probably doing wrong? I'd like to know if there is some type of extra trick to it.


----------



## im1dermike (Mar 26, 2006)

I can't get it to work on my '03 Altima. I can get the flashers to blink, but only for a second and they turn off. At that point I continue following the steps, but they never flash again and it doesn't work.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Mike, I did mine today for an Xtrail but by turning the ignition on six times. See here: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/141294-x-trail-remote-control-alarm-does.html#post1214845


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

d_ander88 said:


> i bought a keyless entry remote off of ebay and i cant seem to program it.. can you buy OEM remote that doesnt work? and were can i get a cheap one that does work


what kind of car is it i can tell you how to program it


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

HEATHE said:


> what kind of car is it i can tell you how to program it


Heathe, what's the official way for a 2006 Xtrail? Was it different for older models?


----------



## im1dermike (Mar 26, 2006)

Flynn: that didn't work. 

I have an Altima FYI.


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

Just make sure you have locked the door with pressing the drivers door latch in. NOT by the original key fob or the switch on the drivers door windows control console...

So, basically, lock all the doors and try the key in- out for 6 times in less than 10 seconds... the car should make the door locking sound.. then insert ignition key to and turn to ACC, then press a button on the new remote...
That should be it!


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

Same result here. 97 Altima. Replaced damaged remote. Followed procedure and can never get the lights to flash. Locked all doors using driver side door latch. No good. Locked all doors using driver side power lock. No good. Inserting and removing key completely. No rush. If lights never flash, how can I even get into programming mode? Don't really care about the remote now...just want the lights to flash first so I know it's in programming mode! Any ideas? Procedure I follow as detailed below:

FCC ID # (BACK OF REMOTE) : 
KOBUTA3T or KOBUTA37
CANADA: 1983 101 754

1. Close and lock all doors with the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch.

2. Insert key into ignition and remove it from the ignition key cylinder at least six times within 10 seconds. Your Hazard Lamps will flash if you have performed this step successfully. ( Withdraw key completely from ignition cylinder each time ) . If this procedure is performed too fast, system will not enter programming mode.

3. Insert key into the ignition cylinder and turn to the ACC position.

4. Within 5 seconds, push ANY button on the keyless remote. Your Hazard Lamps should flash. ( Do not press the button more than one time in the above step). If the button is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful.

5. If there are any remaining remotes (including the old ones), unlock then lock all doors using the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch and within 5 seconds, push ANY button on the next remote. Your Hazard Lamps should flash. Repeat this step for each keyless remote (including any existing keyless remotes).

6. Turn the key to the OFF position, remove keys from the ignition, unlock doors using the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch and open the driver side door.


If these instructions work for others, then I am happy to be of help. I just wish I could get it to work for myself...


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

Same problem with mine actually....
It doesn't flash the lights... It just UNLOCKS the doors again.

I'm thinking it is because my car is a direct import from Japan, I live in New Zealand.

Anyone got any more ideas?!?
I've searched lots of forums, and still no luck... Might post a pic of my key fob!
If I can do that on this forum! being a noobie!


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I have searched through a lot of different forums as well and it seems to work for others (mostly). At least something happens for you! Doors unlock, which is something better than nothing, haha.


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah I know! LOL

Just found this on another site...


1.Get in & lock the doors
2.Insert the key into the ignition 6 times within 15 seconds
3.Hazard lights should flash
4.Put key back into the ignition & turn to Accessory
5.Press the master door lock (on drivers door arm rest) unlock/lock
6.Hit the lock button on the remote
7.Hazards should flash
8.Pull key out and open the drivers door and then close it
9.It should be set

These instructions worked perfectly for me. If you have more than one remote, I believe that you repeat step 6 for each remote before performing step 8. However, I have not tried registering more than one remote.

Will try it later today... Have a go and let me know if it works.
any idea how to import pictures to the threads?


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

***SOLUTION AND TIPS***

Got it working. I just had to find the sweet spot where the key sensor registers that a key is inserted. Before going off and doing the insert/remove key from the ignition six times, go ahead and test to see if the key sensor chime works. Open the door and insert the key into the ignition cylinder. If there is a chime, then it works. If not, then wiggle it around until you hit the sweet spot where you hear the chime. I found it by turning the key slightly towards you (direction all the way away from on) as I was inserting and removing the key into the ignition cylinder. Once I figured out the sweet spot, I did the insert/remove key six times that is listed in the procedure and got the lights to flash. Once in program mode, just push one of the buttons on the remote within five seconds and hold it for a second til the lights flash again. Bingo. Now I have keyless again. Hope this helps those that can't get into program mode (lights flashing).

P.S. I think you can only insert pictures from a URL? Correct me if I am wrong. Might need to sign up for a photo storage place somewhere.


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

*HEEAAAYYYELP*

Tried that and STILL no lights flashing. The chime does chime when I put the key in about 4mm. So that part is working ok. 

The car just UNLOCKS The doors.....

I try the button press ting , but it still doesn't program....

I'm totally confused about it all now.....
I'm thinking it is because it is a proper Japanese version of the car, an import, it is an Avenir Salut X, which is basically the Pulsar/Sentra/Primera.

Anyone else got any ideas?!?!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Are you saying the remote partly works.
Like it unlocks but doesn't lock ?
I had one remote that was like this, i took it apart and the micro switch had broken off the board.
I re-soldered it and it works now.

Try another remote !!!


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi IanH, funny that becuase my name is also Ian H.....

Anyway...
this is waht happens.
I get in the car. Lock the doors.
Insert the key into the ignition 6 times in less than 10 seconds, and on the 6th removal the doors unlock themselves. (No flashing of indicator lights)
I try the re program part of the new key fob and nothing works.
In fact, when you have the key in the ignition the key fob what is working will not operate the door locks.

Any ideas?
Cheers!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well Ian is not at all common in the USA, I am from England originally, all the Ian's here appear to be under 10 yrs old, generally some mother shouting Ian at her kid. I guess Ian Anderson is to blame !!!

So this is a new remote and it wont program.
Well check the battery and if its OK i still say get another remote and try again.
You certainly don't want to risk the key fob that works.


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

That's just weird. At least you know by the door chime that it registers when you insert the key into the ignition cylinder. Just real picky about the exact position when it finally recognizes that the key is inserted and chimes. Funny how your doors actually unlock though. So your remote partly works? Can you see the numbers or registration numbers on the back of your remote? If it is factory, it should list something like this:

FCC ID # (BACK OF REMOTE) : 
KOBUTA3T
KOBUTA37
CANADA: 1983 101 754

Keep in mind that my 97 Altima is not JDM. The Altima, Sentra, Pathfinder, etc. use the same remote (same registrations too) as far as I know. If you cannot read the numbers on the back, I found that putting my digital camera into macro mode and snapping a pic of it that way helps.


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

cheers Toby, no look with it, still.

IanH. The story is...

I got a remote given to me from my brother who found it on a building site.
It is the exact same remote that is on the keyring that came with the car.
It is Black, slightly tear drop shaped with three buttons. The biggest button is semi circular and fits the blob end of the terar drop shape and is the LOCK button. The unlock button is below this and smaller and of the opposte side to the semi circle.
There is also a small black circular button that unlocks the trunk.

I need get a piccasso account or something to get the remote picture on here.

I have a new battery in it and I just presume the remote works. The thing that gets me is that I can't get the car into Programming mode. Even if I try to press the buttons on the working remote when I think the car is in programming mode nothing happens. The working remote does work fine though so that remote isn't a problem, just getting the car into programming mode....
The car is a Nissan Avenir Salut X Import from Japan to New Zealand, 1999 model. 2.0 ltr with 6 Speed CVT gear box....

Hope that helps, Ian H.

Cheers


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

here is a link to a picture of the fob.

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/therealvw/fob.jpg


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

mine is like your description but slightly different from the picture.

Mine says Nissan on the front.

did you check the back to see if the numbers are the same ?

I still don't understand if one button works or the car unlocks by itself when you try to program. 

These clearly are made by someone else for Nisan and i wonder if it is in fact for a different brand of car. found it....mine is made by United Technologies Automotive !!!

BTW there is a mix of japan made and USA / Mexico made cars here. i don't believe there is any difference in the fob programing.


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

The fob is at home as I am in my other car.

But I don't remember any numbers on the back of the Fob.


When I insert and remove the key from the ignition, on the 6th time the car unlocks itself. NO BUTTONS PRESSED. So instead of doing the light flashing, as people say it would, it unlocks the doors.

So, at this point, thinking that maybe the car HAS gone into Programming mode, I try the various processes that people have said with programming the remote, but nothing happens. 

Does anyone know of a way to test the Remote for radio waves??? just to see if it is actually Transmitting?


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

The most important thing to do before anything else is to verify whether or not your car even gets into program mode. For those of us in the states, that happens when the hazard lights flash. It would be pointless to go through all the steps if you are not able to get your car into program mode. Make sure you can get the door to chime, verifying that your key is recognized as being inserted into the ignition cylinder. Once in program mode, you are set!

By the way, I got a compatible aftermarket FOB to work with the factory keyless entry system. A photo of the FOB is below:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

therealvw said:


> The fob is at home as I am in my other car.
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to test the Remote for radio waves??? just to see if it is actually Transmitting?


After you have found out the frequency band you could check it with either a scanner or field strength meter.
This would prob cost more than buying a new remote imho !!!


----------

